# 2 Weeks & My PTE Academic Test Status Still �taken - Scores not reportable�



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

*2 Weeks & My PTE Academic Test Status Still “taken - Scores not reportable”*

It been 2 weeks since I took PTE Academic Test on [12-12-2015] and my status “taken - Scores not reportable”.

I tried PTE Customer support, by sending emails and using their live chat but they are not useful as they should be, all what they are telling me is that I should wait for “sometime”, which is a vague term it could mean hours, days, weeks, etc., then they even stopped to respond to my emails knowing that I only sent 3!, which let me wondering how such an international company like Pearson does not have SLA for issues like this.

I am almost waited 3 times [15 Days] the period that the results should be available within, which is 5 days.

I am writing all of this, as I need to know if anyone has experienced anything similar or to have some thoughts on what could went wrong and caused all this delay, as we all know that the PTE Academic is automatically scored, so I don’t get it.

For example, I heard in IELTS that your test results could be delayed in case your Speaking or Writing results had 1 mark difference between the first and second marker/examiner, as it will be rescored with a third marker/examiner, which make sense, but here in my case it doesn’t.

I would really appreciate your inputs.

I am almost forgot to mention that the PTE customer support agent on the live chat told me that I should keep my "Fingers Crossed"!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

H-H said:


> It been 2 weeks since I took PTE Academic Test on [12-12-2015] and my status “taken - Scores not reportable”.
> 
> I tried PTE Customer support, by sending emails and using their live chat but they are not useful as they should be, all what they are telling me is that I should wait for “sometime”, which is a vague term it could mean hours, days, weeks, etc., then they even stopped to respond to my emails knowing that I only sent 3!, which let me wondering how such an international company like Pearson does not have SLA for issues like this.
> 
> ...


I experienced delay of around 10 days during November festive season, also sometimes they re-check a few specific cases, 

considering the festive season currently, expect your results after 28th

All the best


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> I experienced delay of around 10 days during November festive season, also sometimes they re-check a few specific cases,
> 
> considering the festive season currently, expect your results after 28th
> 
> All the best


Thanks for your prompt feedback and I hope that you get your visa grant soon.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

H-H said:


> It been 2 weeks since I took PTE Academic Test on [12-12-2015] and my status “taken - Scores not reportable”.
> 
> I tried PTE Customer support, by sending emails and using their live chat but they are not useful as they should be, all what they are telling me is that I should wait for “sometime”, which is a vague term it could mean hours, days, weeks, etc., then they even stopped to respond to my emails knowing that I only sent 3!, which let me wondering how such an international company like Pearson does not have SLA for issues like this.
> 
> ...


One examiner marks your Task 1. One marks task 2 and one marks your Speaking test.


----------



## PAP (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,
I am stuck in the same boat. 
Did the delay affect your results? In how many days you got the results? It's been more than a week, and I haven't yet received my score :|


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

PAP said:


> Hi,
> I am stuck in the same boat.
> Did the delay affect your results? In how many days you got the results? It's been more than a week, and I haven't yet received my score :|


Hello. I will suggest you call and also send an email to pearson. Check their website to see the phone number and email for your country. It happened to me in November and when I contacted them ,I was told I had two pte accounts and they need to merge the two accounts b4 my scores could be reportable.


----------



## PAP (Jan 6, 2016)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello. I will suggest you call and also send an email to pearson. Check their website to see the phone number and email for your country. It happened to me in November and when I contacted them ,I was told I had two pte accounts and they need to merge the two accounts b4 my scores could be reportable.


Thank you kubbiebrownie !
I received my score, and got 65+ in all sections! I still don't know reason for delay, but as long as I got what I wanted, I am happy.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

PAP said:


> Thank you kubbiebrownie !
> I received my score, and got 65+ in all sections! I still don't know reason for delay, but as long as I got what I wanted, I am happy.


Congrats on ur score.


----------



## sushmaM (Jan 27, 2016)

Nothing to worry just follow up with customer care which toll free number , sorry don't remember it now but can get it from your test Centre.
similar issue happened with me due to these reasons


1. change in the name( registered and passport name is different)
2. they could put your result on hold , when they release the hold you would get result in 24 hours wait with in 2 days


----------



## narasimhabalas (Sep 3, 2016)

It has been more than 20 days and I have not received my scores. don't know where do I escalate the issue. Called and mailed multiple times.


----------



## Ananya_pte (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello all..I am also facing the same problem..I have given my exam on 19th November and still the delivery status is on hold. No positive reply from the customer support. No technical difficulties faced also.. I am really skeptic about the whole situation.. it was urgent from my visa perspective.now I am clueless. Can anyone advise for any contact points apart from customer care,live chat,email?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I faced the same issue, have you received your result? if so, how long did it take?


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

I gave my PTE test on Nov 11 2016, regardless of repeated mails to Customer support, I received my result on Dec 1st 2016. Almost 20 days. Of course, I am extremely happy with my results so no reason to complain.
My scores : S:90, W:90, R:83, and L:90 😊 

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have heard that if your score is very high, they will grade it manually, is that true?


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I have heard that if your score is very high, they will grade it manually, is that true?


For delayed results, seems like that's the only reason left. I am not sure though. Pte customer care never gave such an explanation to me.

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> I have heard that if your score is very high, they will grade it manually, is that true?


Nope.

There is no human intervention here in PTE. All are computer scored.

Delay will be only due to internal/external aspects which includes technical issues, test taker issues, identification and so on...



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sowhatvn (Jan 1, 2017)

dreamliner said:


> Nope.
> 
> There is no human intervention here in PTE. All are computer scored.
> 
> ...


Are you sure that computer are marking PTE exam completely? If it is then you should giving proofs.
As person who have more than 10 years of working in research for artificial intelligent on computer, i could say it is simply impossible for our writing and speaking. I specialized on voice recognition design for computer, all i can say is no way it could evaluate our level of writing accurately such as what we do in PTE.
Yes, it is can correct our grammar and vocabulary but understand the meaning of our essay is a very different story especially when recording in noisy environment like PTE exam rooms.
The obvious examples can very easy to spot in Google voice, or Apple devices. They all have supercomputers to analyse your voice commands, and you can see how ridiculous of their feedback when we ask complex questions. And i don't think PTE has more advantaged than those giant firms. 
What they do is examiners listen to our recording and marking from it. They just mentioned to you a half of the truth. That what i believed and therefore, don't believe in that myth.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think so.

PTE is purely computer based exam. Computer evaluates our test and provides score.

Now how evaluation happens is unknown for me at least. But I am sure no human intervention.

Because taking test today evening 6-9pm and the results are out before we wake up next morning. Do you think someone allocated to sit overnight and evaluate our records?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sowhatvn (Jan 1, 2017)

dreamliner said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> PTE is purely computer based exam. Computer evaluates our test and provides score.
> 
> ...


I see your point but our exams are digitized which mean it able to transfer to any place with internet access instantly and in this case i believe it transferred back to PTE headquarter in Minnesota, the US.
Then because the different time zones, let says you're in India UTC +5 and examiners at PTE headquarter in UTC -6. That mean you're 11 hours ahead in the clock. Let say in simple way, when you go to sleep after you're finished your exams, examiners just started their work day. So that why they can send you their feedback after you wake up and they don't need to stay overnight for marking because just simply they are not staying in the same location as you are.


----------



## sowhatvn (Jan 1, 2017)

RajforAUS said:


> For delayed results, seems like that's the only reason left. I am not sure though. Pte customer care never gave such an explanation to me.
> 
> Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


When you have result please kindly inform us. I am also in the same circumstance as yours. I took my test on 21 Dec and received email for delay 5 days later and still haven't get result yet while my friend who attended same test as mine has her mark already at only 44 just less than 24 hours after exam finished.

I really hope that our mark should be high for this delay because they need to recheck.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

sowhatvn said:


> When you have result please kindly inform us. I am also in the same circumstance as yours. I took my test on 21 Dec and received email for delay 5 days later and still haven't get result yet while my friend who attended same test as mine has her mark already at only 44 just less than 24 hours after exam finished.
> 
> I really hope that our mark should be high for this delay because they need to recheck.


I have shared my results in an earlier post in the same thread. Here it is again for you.

I gave my PTE test on Nov 11 2016, regardless of repeated mails to Customer support, I received my result on Dec 1st 2016. Almost 20 days. Of course, I am extremely happy with my results so no reason to complain.
My scores : S:90, W:90, R:83, and L:90 

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

sowhatvn said:


> I see your point but our exams are digitized which mean it able to transfer to any place with internet access instantly and in this case i believe it transferred back to PTE headquarter in Minnesota, the US.
> Then because the different time zones, let says you're in India UTC +5 and examiners at PTE headquarter in UTC -6. That mean you're 11 hours ahead in the clock. Let say in simple way, when you go to sleep after you're finished your exams, examiners just started their work day. So that why they can send you their feedback after you wake up and they don't need to stay overnight for marking because just simply they are not staying in the same location as you are.


I know the results are digitized. FYI, it is not only sent to their HO. Our test data will be sent to anywhere in the world through their server for valuation.

You are saying the PTE also biased? Then why many people get 90 in all modules even though they make mistakes in speaking and writing? Is someone uncle/aunt sitting in valuation?

There are evidence that PTE is fully computerized based on their website. If there are employees working for PTE around the world for manual valuation, information might have spread already that human intervention exists in PTE.

I will leave it to experts to comment on.....

Good luck all.


Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## devalkhatri (Mar 21, 2017)

I gave PTE for 4 times. I'm waiting for my result since 5 days now. Last three times I scored overall 79 but I require 79 each in order to apply for Australia PR and I'm missing out on Reading where I only get 72, 73, 75 and I don't know why is this happening. Note that I get 90 out of 90 in speaking , writing and I get 82,85, 90 in listening everytime.


----------



## prahigujar (Dec 11, 2016)

Even my status is taken: scores not reportable. I appeared for the exam on 16th may.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

devalkhatri said:


> I gave PTE for 4 times. I'm waiting for my result since 5 days now. Last three times I scored overall 79 but I require 79 each in order to apply for Australia PR and I'm missing out on Reading where I only get 72, 73, 75 and I don't know why is this happening. Note that I get 90 out of 90 in speaking , writing and I get 82,85, 90 in listening everytime.


hi devalkatri,

have you taken your result? I am in the same situation. 
3 times recieved in 1 day and now it is over 5 days.
I am missing 2 points in listening, others are ok.

Did you get your desired score?


----------



## kathyhl529 (May 26, 2018)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello. I will suggest you call and also send an email to pearson. Check their website to see the phone number and email for your country. It happened to me in November and when I contacted them ,I was told I had two pte accounts and they need to merge the two accounts b4 my scores could be reportable.


Hi, I had two accounts and the merge is under progress, how long was the merge process and when did you receive your score report?


----------

